# Modérateurs, ma patience a des limites

## Enlight

Bon allez quoi c'est le jour!!! Crachez le morceau ou je lance un appel au roulage par terre collectif!!!! (et j'éditerai le titre que quand on saura, na!  :Mr. Green: )Last edited by Enlight on Fri Feb 03, 2006 6:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

Et toc k_s!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Trevoke

Edite ce titre tout de suite, sinon je deviens mechant!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Adrien

C'est quoi ce délire comme quoi les modos préparent quelue chose??

On peut m'expliquer? Ca fait plusieurs jours que je te vois parler de ça sur le forum...

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Edite ce titre tout de suite, sinon je deviens mechant!  

 

Oui, oui, j'ai vu pas d'accent sur le "a"  :Mr. Green:  qu'on se le dise, l'ère du terrorisme à commencé ^_^

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, euh, je veux juste en profiter pour dire aux modos que j'ai rien a voir avec tout ca, hein, je ne fais que passer, ...

En fait, ma femme m'a envoye achete le beurre et elle m'attend... Avec sa mere. M'a r'commande d'etre la a l'heure.. Puisqu'y a sa mere..

Poussez pas, je   :Arrow: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bon allez quoi c'est le jour!!! Crachez le morceau ou je lance un appel au roulage par terre collectif!!!! (et j'éditerai le titre que quand on saura, na! )

 

entre nous, ce serait bien le premier projet d'informaticiens qui serait livré à l'heure  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## _droop_

Pour en rajouter sur ce post très intéressant :

 :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Sad:   :Surprised:   :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Cool:   :Laughing:   :Mad:   :Razz:   :Embarassed:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

(j'arrete là, ça pourrait devenir lassant).

----------

## kernelsensei

kernel_sensei passant par là, vit alors dans une sombre allée du forum french un regroupement d'utilisateurs mécontents. Des limites sembaient alors atteintes ... il tenta de les rassurer par ces mots :

N'ayez crainte, tout vous sera divulgué en temps et en heure !!

Le modérateur passa alors son chemin, laissant les impatients manifester ... il avait cependant le sourire aux lèvres  ..

----------

## Trevoke

blasserre :   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Enlight : Ecoute, ca fait sale la, au moins mets-nous un [OFF] s'il te plait!

----------

## Adrien

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> kernel_sensei passant par là, vit alors dans une sombre allée du forum french un regroupement d'utilisateurs mécontents. Des limites sembaient alors atteintes ... il tenta de les rassurer par ces mots :
> 
> N'ayez crainte, tout vous sera divulgué en temps et en heure !!
> 
> Le modérateur passa alors son chemin, laissant les impatients manifester ... il avait cependant le sourire aux lèvres  ..

 

En voilà un qui va faire des heureux!   :Razz: 

Bon sinon sans vouloir être lourd, j'attends toujours ma réponse...

----------

## anigel

Soyons pragmatiques : tant que la limite de la patience coïncide avec la limite de temps que nous avons fixé (faire l'annonce avant ce soir minuit), le projet informatique n'aura pas pris de retard. Ayez confiance  :Wink:  !

----------

## blasserre

si vous ne répondez pas, je passe vétéran avant la fin de la soirée, et là pour le coup, le forum va perdre un max de crédibilité

postcount ++

----------

## Trevoke

Chais pas, j'ai confiance en ma voiture mais je fais le plein avant de partir en voyage...

----------

## _droop_

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> si vous ne répondez pas, je passe vétéran avant la fin de la soirée, et là pour le coup, le forum va perdre un max de crédibilité
> 
> postcount ++

 

Qu'est ce qui va plus vite ?

-écrire un post bidon

-effacer un post bidon

(en plus y a l'antiflood)

Dommage, l'idée était amusante.

----------

## Trevoke

Vous savez qu'effacer un thread bidon c'est encore plus rapide.. ? Je dis ca en passant.

Il sooooort son petit carnet.. Pour me fiche une contredanse. Et je suis en trance.. Mon beurre sera rance.. Quand ilauuuura termine. Jeee m'enerve. Jeeee m'enerve, je m'ener-ner-ner-ner-ner-ner-ner-ner-ve!

Des sanglots longs les violons.. Bercent la plaine.. J'ai r'cu des coups pres du colon.. J'ai mal vers l'aine.

----------

## blasserre

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Vous savez qu'effacer un thread bidon c'est encore plus rapide.. ? Je dis ca en passant.
> 
> Il sooooort son petit carnet.. Pour me fiche une contredanse. Et je suis en trance.. Mon beurre sera rance.. Quand ilauuuura termine. Jeee m'enerve. Jeeee m'enerve, je m'ener-ner-ner-ner-ner-ner-ner-ner-ve!
> 
> Des sanglots longs les violons.. Bercent la plaine.. J'ai r'cu des coups pres du colon.. J'ai mal vers l'aine.

 

on peut être vicieux et déterrer des trucs vieux de quelques années.... un bon vieux troll bien polémique, avec un OP breton^H^H^H^H^H^Hborné qui verrait ça resurgir dans sa boite mail...   :Laughing: 

eeet c'est parti...

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il sooooort son petit carnet.. Pour me fiche une contredanse. Et je suis en trance.. Mon beurre sera rance.. Quand ilauuuura termine. Jeee m'enerve. Jeeee m'enerve, je m'ener-ner-ner-ner-ner-ner-ner-ner-ve!
> 
> 

 

Les derniers posts avec les paroles de cette artiste on fini a la poubelles   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## blasserre

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Les derniers posts avec les paroles de cette artiste on fini a la poubelles  

 

pardonnez mon inculture, mais de qui s'agit-il ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

Bobby Lapointe

----------

## Trevoke

C'est Boby Lapointe!

Il aime beaucoup les jeux de mots... De plus ou moins bonne qualite.. Et les assonances (je crois que c'est ca, bref, c'est les mots qui se ressemblent).. Exemples..

Je suis ne au Chili maman etait au lit et mon papa aussi.. Mais il n'y resta pas car maman le tapa et papa s'epata.

Pour faire un tube de toilette, en chantant sur cet air bete, il faut pondre des couplets!

*autre voix* Pour sur faut que les pondes

Bon mais, que dois-je pondre? Que ponds-je? Que ponds-je?

*autre voix* Le dernier mot qui t'a servi etait ponge!

Serviette eponge, parfait.

BuBuaBu : honnetement, ce thread ne merite pas vraiment une fin plus honorable que ca, alors je m'amuse tant que je peux!

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> BuBuaBu : honnetement, ce thread ne merite pas vraiment une fin plus honorable que ca, alors je m'amuse tant que je peux!

 

Oui, rien que le sujet est deja très provoquateur

----------

## ghoti

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Oui, rien que le sujet est deja très provoquateur

  C'est la réponse du peuple à la tyranie et l'obscurantisme.

C'est pas tout ça : il est 20h59 ...

----------

## Trevoke

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Forumites, je vous ai compris!

   :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

Ghoti a raison  20H59, c'est le moment où jamais de tuer le troll. Je lock donc.

Maintenant vous pouvez spammer votre touche "refresh", ça immine !

----------

